
Show HN: Encourage your teams on slack with sticker chart - thogg4
https://www.stickerchart.party/
======
android521
At first i thought this is intended as a joke. But then they seem to be
serious.

------
AznHisoka
emojis, badges, whatever dont motivate me. just the intrinsic feeling of
accomplishing something. and occasionally lots of money.

